# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Pyrrhulina sp. ?

## hwchoy

a few pieces of this came into Biotope, still have a few more to be sapu-ed… looks to me more like a _Pyrrhulina_ than _Copella_.

----------


## Biotopeshop

> a few pieces of this came into Biotope, still have a few more to be sapu-ed looks to me more like a _Pyrrhulina_ than _Copella_.


Benny mentioned to me once he had this fish. Can Benny comment?

----------


## Quixotic

Saw them last week, looks like _Pyrrhulina_ alright.

Is it me or something to do with my monitor or fish is still under stress? I thought I saw their fins were much redder than this while at Biotope.

----------


## hwchoy

not yet coloured up.

----------


## ranmasatome

isnt the difference only in dentition??

----------


## hwchoy

that's why "think" only.

----------


## mickthefish

your right choy, it's pyrrhulina brevis, the only other fish close is rachowiana.
nice fish when coloured up and can be a little aggressive to it's own kind.
mick

----------


## ranmasatome

thats a P. brevis??? the colouration when at the shop looks so different...

----------


## hwchoy

is brevis supposed to be pinky red like in the shop?

----------


## mickthefish

hi choy pull the pic out of photo-gallery as a comparison, that fish is 60mm SL,
like i said the only other fish similar is rachowiana which ive also got but not took any pics as yet if you need one i'll gladly take a few shots of them.
mick

----------


## Quixotic

I too thought this to be _Pyrrhulina rachoviana_ at first but the pictures on the net don't quite match, so not convinced as yet.

Came across this website that has some detailed descriptions of Pyrrhulina. Not sure if it's any good. Anyone knows German?

Translation via Babelfish and Google but can't make sense of most parts.

----------


## hwchoy

actually quite similar to _P. eleonora_ in having short eye stripe and no spots on the body. for good measure it would have to stay as _Pyrrhulina_ sp. for now.

----------


## hwchoy

the pix updated. first shows a male flaring, the second should be a female. the fish has red flush on the scales with the caudal and anal fins being hyaline red.

----------


## ranmasatome

Photos are &#169; Stefan Hetz on www.salmlernetz.de

Doesn't look like meh??
know its not this fish..but the colouration on the scales look so similar.. its also missing (or its not obvious) that dark stripe that goes across in so many of its genus.

----------


## hwchoy

not this fish.

----------


## ranmasatome

Yah already say i know its not this fish.. but the red colour is almost similar..

----------


## mickthefish

choy i'd still put my money on it being a brevis, maybe a wild cf of this fish.
the guy i got mine from imports from peru so all his stock are wild fish, have you compared it to the brevis in the gallery?.
btw definitely not eleonora the have a long upper lobe on the caudal.
mick

----------


## hwchoy

picture of male updated again, much better this one. As far as I can tell from G&#233;ry, it is best simply to say "a _Pyrrhulina_ from the brevis-group".  :Smile:

----------


## mickthefish

i agree, but even so choy youve got a really nice fish especially when displaying to the female.
mick

----------


## hwchoy

thanx mick it is a very nice fish, the photos don't do them justice actually, and I am unwilling to boost saturation artificially. probably the only other way is to photograph them under the sun. so confirm I have a pair?

----------


## mickthefish

yup you certainly have a pair mate, there's an article about breeding them on randy carey's site,ive spawned the rachoviana and it's virtually the same for our fish, as i have a pair as well but no room to spawn them yet.
mick

----------


## mickthefish

my pair started spawning at noon today, they don't seem to have a lot of eggs at the moment the male is fanning/ guarding the eggs,
have taken some pics will post some when they go into the pc.
cheers
mick

----------

